

Ask HN: Best way to establish a US company for foreigners - michele

Hi,<p>I was wondering what would be the best way for a foreigner, not living in the US, to establish a company in the USA. I was thinking about either an LLC or an INC, even though I'm not sure whether or not a non-US resident is allowed to be a partner in an LLC.<p>Have you got any experience with this or links to useful resources (looking up on Google returns mostly websites of consultants who try to sell their services ;) ).<p>Thanks everyone!
======
hga
LLC and corporate law is state by state, so you almost certainly can find a
suitable state where you can be a partner in an LLC (which is probably the
best form to start with). Good luck!

------
hga
NOTE: you should probably prepend "Ask HN: " to your topic.

~~~
michele
edited...thanks! :)

